# Potentialy seized caliper question.



## DubLuve (May 3, 2010)

I recently replaced the the pads/rotors on my 01 Jetta. Yesterday I was driving and it seems the rear driver caliper seized up. I jacked it up and although the wheel spins it doesn't spin freely as the others do. 
I plan on taking the wheel off tomorrow and finding out the cause. Is it likely a seized caliper or possibly the guide pin? Also, how could make a positive determination of the cause.

Any help is a appreciated.


----------



## hakershermarkt (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Potentialy seized caliper question. (DubLuve)*

hey man, 
I've just posted something with basically the same question.
I'm having the same sort of trouble. After changing a caliper, I have the same problem still...
keep an eye on that thread, and i'll keep an eye on this one.


----------



## DubLuve (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Potentialy seized caliper question. (hakershermarkt)*

Ok thanks. Going to try and look at it tomorrow. Let you know if I get anywhere.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Potentialy seized caliper question. (DubLuve)*

Did you clean and lubricate the slide pins when you replaced the brake pads? If so, there is very little chance that the slide pins seized, unless you use an inappropriate lubricant/grease.
Did you use the correct caliper retraction tool to fully retract the rear caliper pistons before installing the new brake pads? Did you have to force the caliper over the the new brake pads? If you used a c-clamp or conventional caliper retraction tool, you probably damaged the parking brake mechanisms, which would explain dragging brakes. If you didn't full retract the rear caliper pistons, the brake pads will drag.


----------



## DubLuve (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Potentialy seized caliper question. (germancarnut51)*

I did clean and lubricate the pins before reinstalling.
I did you the appropriate retraction tool and i didn't have to force the caliper over the pads.
Brakes were working fine for a week. I didn't get a chance today but hoping tomorrow I'll be able to look at it. Is there anything specific I should look for?
Thanks for the info


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

stuck parking brake cable or lever on caliper?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Check to make sure the parking brake lever on the caliper is fully extended when disengaged, compare it to the caliper on the other side. If it appears not to be, disconnect the e-brake cable from the caliper. Check that both the lever on the caliper and the cable move freely. Could be a sticky or misadjusted e-brake cable.


----------

